# gibraltar registered motorbike



## steve brooker (Sep 11, 2012)

Good morning, I'm hoping some one can help with this....
I live in Spain and work in Gibraltar. I have a full UK motorbike driving license.
I have been offered a Gibraltar registered motorbike, but because I am not registered in gib the seller,a gibraltarian friend of mine, has offered to add me to his insurance as a named driver.
I would pay for the bike and the insurance premiums, but on paper he would be the registered owner. This isn't a problem as I totally trust him.
Does anyone know if i would then be legally allowed to use the bike in spain ?
The bike has all legal documents and the European green card.

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

I'm not sure about in Spain, but I'm pretty sure that's illegal in the uk...which Gibraltar is part of. You are not the named driver, you are the owner, and main (only) rider, so it has to be in your name.

I'm sure you can try to get away with it, in Spain it may be even easier to get away with it?...but in the uk the insurance companies are clamping down hard on this kind of thing....normally young drivers who have cars insured in their parents names, but with them as a named driver.

I can't see why you can't insure it yourself if you own the bike?...even if you don't live in Gibraltar. While travelling around Europe I have insured my bike in other countries to get temporary cover where my uk policy wouldn't cover me...so I'm guessing that it doesn't depend on where you live?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Steve.R said:


> I'm not sure about in Spain, but I'm pretty sure that's illegal in the uk...which Gibraltar is part of. You are not the named driver, you are the owner, and main (only) rider, so it has to be in your name.
> 
> I'm sure you can try to get away with it, in Spain it may be even easier to get away with it?...but in the uk the insurance companies are clamping down hard on this kind of thing....normally young drivers who have cars insured in their parents names, but with them as a named driver.
> 
> I can't see why you can't insure it yourself if you own the bike?...even if you don't live in Gibraltar. While travelling around Europe I have insured my bike in other countries to get temporary cover where my uk policy wouldn't cover me...so I'm guessing that it doesn't depend on where you live?



The problem, as mentioned in other threads on this topic, is that as a Spanish resident, you should only drive Spanish registered vehicles. Nothing to do with insurance at all - just the law.


----------



## steve brooker (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Steve, I know its legal to be a named driver on the insurance and ride the bike, as long as all documentation is up to date.

The main problem is I can't insure it myself in gib as I don't have a gib residency. And the Spanish authorities would want me to re-register the bike in Spain, which costs about 750€.

That's why I'm trying to find out if the named driver on the insurance is valid in spain


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

steve brooker said:


> Hi Steve, I know its legal to be a named driver on the insurance and ride the bike, as long as all documentation is up to date.
> 
> The main problem is I can't insure it myself in gib as I don't have a gib residency. And the Spanish authorities would want me to re-register the bike in Spain, which costs about 750€.
> 
> That's why I'm trying to find out if the named driver on the insurance is valid in spain


This is a question to ask the insurance company. How can you be a British citizen, resident in Spain, yet me named on an insurance policy from someone in a third country. You need to ask the insurance company if you can do that.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Aron said:


> This is a question to ask the insurance company. How can you be a British citizen, resident in Spain, yet me named on an insurance policy from someone in a third country. You need to ask the insurance company if you can do that.


 It is possible. Citizen of the U.K. living in Spain, hires a vehicle in a third country. However I agree with you ask the insurers.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Hepa said:


> It is possible. Citizen of the U.K. living in Spain, hires a vehicle in a third country. However I agree with you ask the insurers.


He's not hiring a vehicle which would be okay, he wants to be named on another person's insurance policy, so to get the correct information, a simple call to the insurance company will suffice.


----------

